# Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech



## PCGH_Stephan (23. September 2010)

*Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

*Testet und behaltet eine von zwanzig Mäusen von A4Tech!
*
10x A4Tech XL-747H:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10x A4Tech XL-755BK:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *A4Tech *die    Chance   dazu: Zwanzig  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, zwanzig A4Tech-Mäuse (10x A4Tech XL-747H, 10x A4Tech XL-755BK) zu  testen. Nachdem  Ihr einen  ausführlichen Testbericht   im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum  veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die Hardware   behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Eingabegeräten aus, schreibt gern und möchtet  einen      Test einer A4Tech-Maus verfassen? Dann bewerbt  Euch in   diesem   Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was  genau  Ihr    ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als   Lesertester    eignet.  Erfahrungen mit Eingabegeräten und mehrere Eingabegeräte/Mäuse    zum  Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem  solltet Ihr eine    Kamera  bedienen und gut  lesbare Texte verfassen  können. Wer noch kein    Mitglied  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich  zunächst (kostenlos)     registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum    schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns    vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben  und sie selbstständig installieren können
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe  haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
-  Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
-  Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 05.11.2010. Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht   abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

*Die  Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Freitag, dem 1.10., um  18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Svenskhl (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

hätte großes Interesse daran die 747 zu testen...

Mal über den Tellerrand schauen und einem anderen Hersteller ne Chance geben.


----------



## Aoi (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo,

ich besitze z.Z. eine A4 Tech X-750F und eine Roccat Kone und würde gerne die XL-755BK testen, da ich schon lange nach einer Maus suche, die mehr als 2 Daumentasten hat. Ausserdem kann ich direkt mit der 750F vergleichen, da diese Modelle ein ähnliches Äusseres haben.

Der Test würde auf einem Tisch und dem Roccat Sense Mauspad durchgeführt. Sauber schreiben kann ich eigentlich auch.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Maus testen könnte.
Achso eine Digital-Camera hab ich auch.

mfg
Aoi

Edit.: @ Mhytriel: A4 Tech benutzt meist standard Gehäuse für ihre Mäuse, die sie von anderen Herstellern einkaufen.


----------



## GPHENOM (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich bewerbe mich für diesen Lesertest da ich lange Zeit nur Logitechmäuse benutzt habe und jetzt gerne etwas anderes probieren möchte.

Da ich noch zur Schule gehe, beherrsche ich die deutsche Rechtschreibung und kann vernünftige Texte schreiben.
Tabellen und Diagramme erstellt habe ich auch für diverse Arbeiten in der Schule. 
Fotografieren ist mit den heutigen Kameras auch kein großes Problem mehr(Bitte mein Profilbild außer acht lassen, das habe ich mit meinem Milestone gemacht ).
Natürlich werde ich die Maus auf allen möglichen Unterlagen testen, von normalen Büro-Mauspads bishin zu Gamer-Mauspads. Und natürlich auf meinem Liebling dem CM Storm Tactic. 
Da ich so gut wie alle Spiel-Genres Abdecken kann, werde ich die Maus auch in vielen verschiedenen Spielen testen.
Der Test wird von der Treiber-Handhabung bis hin zum Dauer-Zocken alles enthalten was eine Maus auszeichnet. 

Warum möchte ich testen?
Ich wollte schon immer mal einen Lesertest machen, aber bisher fehlte mir dazu immer die richtige Hardware. Diesmal erfülle ich aber alle Anforderungen.

Best regards

GPHENOM


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Eine Bitte: Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads ist es, Bewerbungen für einen Lesertest zu sammeln, nicht über Eingabegeräte allgemein oder A4-Tech-Mäuse im Speziellen zu diskutieren. Dementsprechende Beiträge sind im Eingabegeräte-Forum zu erstellen und werden wie alle Beiträge ohne Bewerbung entfernt. Vielen Dank für das Beherzigen!


----------



## geostigma (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

bewerbe mich hiermit um diesen lesertest,

weil ich einen echten mausfetisch besitze.....besorge mir halb, bis jährlich ne neue maus, was bei meiner freundin zu unverständnis führt

A4Tech XL-747H oder A4Tech XL-755BK, würde gegen meine neue R.A.T.7 und 
die kürzlich abgetretene G9 antreten!

zudem würde sie noch gegen meine heißgelibte Microsoft Habu im vergleich hinzugezogen werden

im test geht es dann um : treiber/einstellungen, genauigkeit, spielgefühl, handhabung , verarbeitung , design, ausstattung, technik, verschiede mausunterlagen, 
qualität des mauskabels
(wo die Habu eindeutig versagt hat, 2 mal kabelbruch nach nichtmal nen halben jahr) 
und natürlich zockerdauertest´s

noch ne kleine^^ liste der mäuse, die ich bessen habe

Logitech G9 , MX 500, MX 518, Performance Mouse MX ,Logitech Wireless (irgendeine vor der MX 500, gibt es nicht mehr) Logitech Wireless Mouse M510

Microsoft 0815 Maus (bei pc-kauf dabei), Habu

Razor Mamba, Death Adder

Cyborg R.A.T. 7 (endlich ne maus mal für männerhände)

also ich bin genau *der* richtige


----------



## soldier16 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

ich besitze z.Z. eine Saytek Cyborg R.A.T 3 und eine Razer Copperhead und würde  gerne die XL-755BK testen, da ich schon lange nach einer Maus suche, die  mehr als 2 Daumentasten hat. Ausserdem kann ich direkt mit der Cyborg R.A.T 3 und Copperhead  vergleichen, da diese Modelle ein ähnliches Äusseres haben.

Der Test würde auf einem Tisch und verschieden Unterlagen durchgeführt. Sauber schreiben kann ich eigentlich auch.
Gute Bilder kann ich auch vom inneren und äußeren machen.
sowie einen tabellarischen vergleich machen.
Desweiteren würde ich auch die Handhabung und Technichen innerein eingehen.
Außerdem würde ich diese Maus unter Verschieden verhältnissen Testen z.B. Gaming; Office Anwendungen und Foto Bearbeitung

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Maus testen könnte.

mfg
soldier16


----------



## draimor (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo erst mal ,

ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben momentan habe ich eine Microsoft Sidewinder. 
Da ich auch schon einige andere Mäuse (Logitech,Roccat,Razer) in meinem Besitz hatte denke ich das ich eine ziemlich gute Bewertung abgeben kann.

Die Maus wollte ich in verschiedenen Spielen und(Shooter,Strategie,Rollenspiel.z.b) Anwendungen(office,bildbearbeitung,mapping editor) testen und natürlich im standard Gebrauch.

Als Unterlage würde der Tisch ein einfaches Mauspad und andere Unterlagen z.b eine Zeitschrift verwenden(da ich viele Menschen kenne die einfach kein Mauspad benutzen). 

Eine Digicam die gute Bilder liefert besitze ich natürlich auch, da ich schon Erfahrungen mit professioneller Fotografie gemacht habe wird das kein Problem sein.

Auserdem bin ich der Meinung das ich ohne Probleme einen Bericht verfassen kann.

Ich hoffe das ich für den Lesertest ausgewählt werde 

mfg Draimor


----------



## Tatwaffe (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo PCGH Crew,

bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest der A4Tech-Mäuse. 

Zur Zeit besitze ich eine Roccat Kone mit der ansich sehr zufrieden bin. 
Spiele Battlefield Bad Company 2 online und denk auch durch meine CS Erfahrung eine Maus gut 
einschätzen zu können.

Doch mein Hauptinteresse liegt darin, einen eigenen Testbericht zu schreiben, da ich dies schon immer mal gerne machen wollte. Da ich zur Zeit Student bin, habe ich dafür genug Zeit und auch die geeigneten Voraussetzungen einen vernüftigen Bericht schreiben zu können.
Würde mich freuen wenn ich von euch die Chance erhalten könnte.

Gruß Roman


----------



## we3dm4n (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo zusammen,

bin sehr interessiert auch mal einen Lesertest durchzuführen. Habe schon eine Menge Mäuse gehabt, unter anderem sogar schon eine A4Tech x-718f, die mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen hat. Da meine Hände aber etwas größer ausfallen kam dann nach ein paar Jahren eine Logitech G5 als Ablösung an den PC. Die A4Tech wird nun trotzdem noch rege von meiner Schwester benutzt, die davon auch sehr begeistert ist.

Nun interessiert es mich natürlich wie sich A4Tech entwickelt hat und ob sie meinen aktuellen Ansprüchen gerecht werden können. Ebenso, was es neues oder altes an Funktionen gibt (die x-718f hat zb. einen roten 3-fach Klick Button).

Wie sieht es mit der verbauten Technik aus?
- eine Analyse des verwendeten Lasers; und sind die DPI-Stufen regelbar (manuell und software-gesteuert)?

Wie verhält sich die Maus auf verschiedenen Oberflächen?
- hat sie Probleme bei Stoffpads oder spiegelnden Pads?


Alle diese Fragen und natürlich noch ein paar mehr würde ich gerne euch und natürlich mir aus erster Hand beantworten können.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Marvin


EDIT: Natürlich erfülle ich alle Anforderungen.


----------



## frog92 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest für eine der beiden A4Tech Mäuse.

Benutze zur Zeit eine NZXT Avatar, da ich aber zu den Menschen gehöre die liebend gern neue Hardware testen und auch schon einge erfahrung damit habe würde ich dies gern tun.
Spielerfahrung liegt vor. Habe auch einige Mäuse zum Vergleich noch da (u.a. eine Microsoft Sidewinder, Razer Diamondback und eine Logitech RX 250).
Eine "ordentlich Schreibe" ist vorhanden, genauso eine Cam wie auch verschiedene Mauspads auf denen gestestet wird.
Würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen.

LG Josch


----------



## Grilgan (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest einer Computer Maus von A4Tech. Gerne würde ich die Maus mit der Bezeichnung "A4Tech XL-747H" testen.

Erstmal etwas zu meiner Person: Ich bin Schüler eines Berliner Gymnasiums und sehr informatikinterssiert. Vor einigen Monaten habe ich hier im Forum mein Tagebuch geführt, in dem ich mir meinen ersten Dektop PC gebaut habe. Ich bin seit ungefähr einem Jahr in diesem Forum aktiv und habe in dieser Zeit auch schon viele Beiträge verfasst und viele Lesertests gelesen. Nun möchte ich auch mal einen solch tollen Lesertest verfassen. 

Ich denke, dass ich einen guten Lesertest schreiben kann, da ich schon in meinem Tagebuch eine sehr positive Rückmeldung bekommen habe. Außerdem besitze ich eine sehr gute Kamera, eine Canon EOS 450D, mit welcher ich sehr gute Fotos schießen kann.

Ich besitze zur Zeit eine Steelseries Kinzu, welche ein guter Konkurrent gegen die Testmäuse ist. Ich werde die Testmaus in allen Bereichen testen und dann meiner Steelseries Kinzu gegenüberstellen. Desweiteren habe ich eine kleinere Maus für meinen Laptop und an einem anderen PC auch noch eine Maus, welche ich in einigen Kategorien mit der Testmaus vergleichen werde. Ich werde alle Mäuse auf meinem Mauspad, einem Razer Goliathus und auf vielen weiteren Oberflächen testen und vergleichen.

Da ich ein sehr aktiver Call of Duty: MW2 Spieler bin, werde ich die  Testmaus auch in stundenlangem Dauerbetrieb nutzen und sie dann auch mit  meiner Maus vergleichen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte sie überzeugen.
Gruß,
Grilgan


----------



## beren2707 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den A4Tech-Lesertest bewerben.

Da ich seit 13 Jahren Computer intensiv nutze, besitze ich ein relativ großes Spektrum an Mäusen; eine Microsoft Intellimouse, Logitech MX510 und Logitech MX518 würde ich hierbei als Vergleichsobjekte verwenden. Als Unterlagen würde ich ein No-Name Stoffmauspad, einen Glastisch, einen Holztisch und ein Compad Speedpad für meinen Test verwenden.

Die Funktion der Maus würde ich in zahlreichen Spielen überprüfen; Crysis, Dragon Age, Bioshock, Warcraft 3 und CounterStrike: Source wären nur einige wenige der zur Auswahl stehenden Titel. Außerdem würde ich mit Hilfe von zahlreichen Anwendungen wie Adobe CS3, Office Professional und weiteren Standardprogrammen des PC-Alltags der Maus auf den Zahn fühlen.

Da ich ab 18. Oktober ein Lehramtsstudium mit den Fächern Deutsch und Geschichte in Würzburg antrete, müsste mein Stil den Anforderungen genügen. Mit meiner Canon IXUS 85 IS bin ich darüber hinaus in der Lage, einwandfreie Photografien anzufertigen.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

beren2707


----------



## Mischk@ (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Sehr geehrte Moderation,
hiermit möchte ich mich um eine Maus von A4Tech bewerben.

Zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 24 Jahre alt und mittlerweile seit Heiligabend 2008 Mitglied im Pcghx- Forum. Ich bestreite derzeit eine Ausbildung zum Techniker Mechatronik und spiele in meiner Freizeit aktiv Battlefield Bad company 2 in einem Clan. Wir veranstalten regelmäßig LAN-Partys mit über 30 Personen wo es von nöten ist, sich auf gute und zuverlässige Peripherie zu verlassen.

Natürlich besitze ich nicht nur eine schnelle Maus für Spiele, ich benötige auch eine sehr präzise für Anwendungen wie AutoCAD, womit ich täglich arbeite.

Was würde ich testen?

Die Maus müsste folgenden Tests meistern:

1) Verpackung ( Qualität, Zubehör, äußeres Erscheinungsbild )
2) Verarbeitung der Maus ( Optische Mängel, Gehäuse Festigkeit, Erscheinungsbild )
3) Allteagtauglichkeit ( Standard Windows Anwendungen bis zum 12 Stündigen Dauertest in Onlinespielen )
4) Unterschiedlich Oberflächenabtastung ( von normaler Tischoberfläche bis zu Highend Mauspads wie Razer oder Roccat )
5) Haftreibungs- und Gleitreibungs Widerstand


Die Maus würde sich den Konkurenten von Razer- Copperhead, Logitec MX / G9X und Microsoft No-Name stellen.

Wieso möchte ich testen?

Die Firma A4Tech ist mir bis dahin unbekannt gewesen. Da ich von Herstellern wie Roccat, Razer, Logitech und Microsoft nie enttäuscht wurde, ist es Zeit auch mit Konkurrenzprodukten von unbekannten Firmen Bekanntschaft zu machen. Hier interessiert mich, ob sich A4Tech gegenüber den hochwertigen Mäusen durchsetzen kann. Ich besitze ideale Testvoraussetzungen, denn ich verfüge über eine angemessene Schreibe und kann gute Bilder liefern.

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen einen Lesertest schreiben zu dürfen und hoffe hiermit auf eine positive Resonanz.

Michael P.


----------



## xcebit (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den lesertest , einer der 2 mäuse. 

ich bringe alle vorraussetzungen wie kamera und co. mit und würde mich sehr darüber freuen eine der 2 mäuse zu testen. 

ich werde, falls ich ausgewählt werde, auf folgende punkte besonders eingehen:
-Verpackung ( ist doch immer schon wichtig um vorfreude aufzubauen^^)
-Treiber (einfach zu installieren ,wenn überhaupt nötig)
-ergonomie( wird einem dauertest unterzogen)
-aussehen
-technik( ist sie schnell genug für schooter und co.....)

ich habe sehr viel erfahrung mit mäusen ( 5 stück) geht von einer kugel bis zur optischen-Maus, über roccat kone , sidewinder und predator.

über die möglichkeit diesen test schreiben zu dürfen würde ich mich sehr freuen 

C.Knabben


----------



## WallaceXIV (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

*Hallo PCGHX-Community, Hallo PCGH(X)-Team,*

ich bin ausgebildeter Fachinformatiker und studiere Informationstechnik im 5. Semester. Ich bin seit Jahren treuer PCGH-Print Leser und fleißiges PCGHX-Mitglied. Ich erfülle alle genannten Bedingungen und bin begeisterer Online Zocker. Ich würde die Gelegenheit nutzen und meine Logitech G500 mit einer A4Tech Maus zu vergleichen.


*Einleitung*
*Technische Details*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Praxistest*
*Fazit*
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme, diesen Lesertest zu schreiben.                      

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen, WallaceXIV.*


----------



## akkondo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

ich möchte mich für den Lesertest der A4Tech-Mäuse bewerben. 

Interessant finde ich diesen Test vor allem, weil der Hersteller A4Tech bislang einen Nischen-Platz im Eingabegerätemarkt besetzt. Als langjähriger Zocker auf einer Logitech ClickPlus Optical sowie seit kurzem auf einem sehr günstigen Revoltec-Nager kenne ich beide Preiskategorien und bin daher äußerst gespannt, wie sich die A4Tech-Mäuse schlagen. 

Getestet würden die Geräte bei mir vornehmlich mit Ego- bzw Multiplayer-Shootern, z.B. Call of Duty 4 und Counter-Strike Source sowie Offline-Rollenspielen wie Gothic. 

Gruß
akkondo


----------



## zyntex (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Würdem ich hiermit auch gerne für den Lesertest zu einer der Mäuse bewerben.

Habe bisher eigentlich nur Logitech Mäuse benutzt und nun seit nem Monat die Roccat Kone, die mir nicht so zusagt.

Evtl. schafft A4Tech es ja mal mich von Logitech abzubringen bevor ich wieder dahin zurückkehre.


----------



## Frosdedje (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

Hiermit will ich mich für den Lesertest für einer der A4Tech-Mäuse bewerben und
die Voraussetzungen wie z.b Erfahrungen mit Eingabegeräte erfülle ich auch.
Zum Vergleich werden ein Logitech M500 Corded Mouse und die Microsoft
IntelliMouse Optical USB/PS2 antreten.

Der Lesertest soll so aufgebaut sein:

*1.* Einleitung
*2.* Technische Daten 
*2.1* Vergleich zu den anderen Mäuse
*3.* Impressionen
*4.* Praxistest
*4.1* Handhabung
*4.2* Alltagstest (Windowsbetrieb, Spiele, Office, etc.)
*4.3* Oberflächenabtastung unter diverse Oberflächen wie z.b Zeitschriften, Mousepad, etc.
*5.* Zusammenfassung und Fazit

Über eine mögliche Antwort zum Lesertest würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## JokerTJ (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Würde sehr gerne die A4Tech XL-747H austesten. Habe zurzeit eine etwas längere Karriere mit der Intelli Mouse Explorer 3.0 gehabt und interessiere mich sehr für die Neuheiten an der Maus. Zudem würd ich gerne das Spielverhalten mit einem Razer Goliathus Mauspad testen.
MFG


----------



## darkgamer666 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

hi die neuen gamermäuse von a4 tech würde ich gerne testen da ich für verschiedene gaming pc`s aus eigener produktion noch zubehör brauche also zum vertrieb da ich nur verkaufe was ich auch getestet habe


----------



## madmax4g (25. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich würde mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest für eine der beiden A4Tech Mäuse bewerben.

Benutze zur Zeit ein Vorgängermodell (X-710 BF) der XL-755BK, mit welcher ich im Grunde auch sehr zu frieden bin. Jedoch interesiert es mich welchen Weg A4-Tech mit seinen neunen Mäusen beschreitet und wo die Veränderungen(Verbesserungen?) liegen.
Da ich aber zu den Menschen gehöre  die liebend gern neue Hardware testen (und auch schon einge Erfahrung  damit haben) würde ich dies gern tun.

Testen kann ich auf mehrere (zT Gaming-)Mousepads aber auch auf sonstigen interesanten Unterlagen.
DigiCam und "ordentliche Schreibe" vorhanden 

ich würde mich sehr über ein positives Feedback freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Max


----------



## Soap313 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich zum Test der Mäuse.

Hier die Bedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein

*Ja bin ich *

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.

*Ich hab viel Zeit um ihn ausführlich zu gestalten*


- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Eingabegeräten haben und sie selbstständig installieren können

*Ich kann mit diversen "Nagern" von Razer,Logitech über Sharkoon bis hin zu Billig Mäusen dienen*


- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

*Mein Test würde von meinem Vater der sich mit der Deutschen Rechtschreibung sehr gut auskennt nochmals kontrolliert *

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen

*Dazu hab ich eine niegel nagel neue Casio Exilim Ex-Fc1000 zu bieten*

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen

*...*


- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details

*...*


- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen

*Keines Falls*

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 05.11.2010. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.

*Kein Problem*

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester

*Das beste an der Geschichte *


- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

*wüsste nicht wo*

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

*...*


mfg.


----------



## chrisssif (25. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!

ich bin sehr neugierig geworden als ich die Mäuse gesehen habe, und habe mich nun extra in der Community registriert.

Ich würde mich riesig über eine Zusage freuen.

Ich besuche die 12. Klasse des Gymnasiums und denke dass meine Schreibart damit gut sein sollte um eine ordentlichen Testbericht zu verfassen.

Als Vergleichsmöglichkeit für eine der beiden Mäuse könnte ich etwa eine Logitech G7, eine Roccat Kova oder eine Razer Imperator heranziehen.

Ich würde vor Allem beim Shooter-Spielen versuchen das Letzte aus der Maus herauszukitzeln und ihre Schwachstellen und Stärken analysieren.

Da ich ebenfalls viel am PC für die Schule arbeiten muss würde sie auch bei Office-Anwendungen auf ihre Kosten kommen.

Ich hätte gleichfalls vor die Maus auf verschiedenen Unterlagen beziehungsweise Mauspads zu testen.
Hierfür hätte ich zum Beispiel das Steelseries QcK-Stoffmauspad, ein Glasmauspad, ein älteres, hartes, Razer Mauspad sowie verschiedene Tische aus unterschiedlichen Materialien.

Getestet werden würde die Maus dort auf ihre Spielbarkeit bzw. wie sie auf den verschiedenen Oberflächen gleitet.
Außerdem wäre dort auch gut zu erkennen wie ordentlich der Sensor arbeitet oder auf welchen Materialien man ihn nicht verwenden sollte.

Ganz wichtig ist mir bei Spielermäusen die Ergonomie oder Griffigkeit, welche der Grundstein einer jeden Maus ist. Hier wären die Testkriterien etwa, ob die Maus gut in der Hand liegt und auch nach längerer Zeit gut zu bedienen ist, ebenso ob sie rutschfest genug ist und somit dem unabsichtlichen Herumschleudern der Peripherie vorgebeugt ist.

Somit könnte ich also einen Allround-Test durchführen.

Für schöne Fotos wäre Dank einer Spiegelreflex-Digitalkamera ebenfalls gesorgt!

Also, ich hoffe auf Nachricht von Euch 


MfG chrisssif


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne eine A4Tech XL-747H testen. Konkurrenten der Maus wären die vorhandene Roccat Kone und die MX 518. Getestet werden eine breite Palette aus aktuellen Spielen im bunten Mix (vorallem Shooter und ein bißchen Strategie). Die Spiele werden Offline und Online geteste. Da ich zu den High-Sense Spielern gehöre ist eine hohe DPI Zahl für mich Pflicht. Die weitere Peripheri ist die G15 Refresh und als Mauspad ist ein Razer Goliathus, alternativ wird auf Holz getestet. 

Als OS kommt neben Windows 7 auch Mac OS X zum Einsatz um zu testen, ob die Maus auch unter diesem Betriebssystem klarkommt. Hier wäre das Testspiel HL2 und CS:S 

Den Hauptspielerechner könnt ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen, um Photos zu machen steht eine Nikon D90 zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinthor4s (26. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Guten Tag,

hiermit bewerbe mich für den Lesertest der A4Tech XL-755BK.

Wie ich festgestellt habe, erfülle ich alle Kriterien bezüglich des 
Lesertests und besitze eine Reihe von Mäusen für Vergleichs-
und diverse Mauspads für Oberflächenstests.

Ich würde mich freuen die A4Tech XL-755BK testen zu dürfen, da ich
an Innovationen wie dem Bedienelement dieser Maus sehr
interessiert bin.


----------



## kuki122 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

sehr gerne möchte auch ich eine von 20 Mäusen der Marke A4Tech testen.
Momentan benutze ich die Razer Diamondback 3G mit einem Razer Goliathus Mauspad.
Gerne möchte ich den bekannten Hersteller für HighEnd & Gaming Peripherie Geräte gegen die Mäuse von A4Tech antreten lassen. 
Als Vertreter des unteren Budgets wird auch noch eine Wintech Standardmaus gegen die A4Tech antreten.
Dies ermöglicht es mir ein breites Spektrum der Preisklassen abzudecken, sodass der geneigte Leser schnell merken wird, wo die A4Tech Maus einzuordnen ist.

Nun möchte ich ihnen gerne meine Gliederung vorstellen, welche ich für diesen Test entworfen habe.



[*]*Einleitung*
Danksagung an PCGH u. A4Tech
Einführung auf den Lesertest​[*]*Technische Daten von A4Tech*
Spezifikationen von A4Tech​[*]*Verpackung*
Qualität und optische Gestaltung
Lieferumfang​[*]*Das Eingabegerät*
Optische Gestaltung
Features 
Anschluss​[*]*Der Treiber*
Installation
Benutzeroberfläche
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten​[*]*Spieletauglichkeit*
Subjektive Einschätzung der Spieletauglichkeit​[*]*Alltagstauglichkeit*
Subjektive Einschätzung der Alltags- / Office Tauglichkeit​[*]*Vorstellen der Konkurrente*n 
Razer Diamondback 3G 
Wintech Standardmaus​[*]*Test gegen die Konkurrenten* 
Form
Kabellänge
Anschluss
Beschichtungen
Besondere Tasten
Gleitfähigkeit auf Razer Goliathus
Spieletauglichkeit gegenüber den Konkurrenten
Pro - / Contraliste​​[*]*Fazit*

​
​
Anbei drei Bilder, welche meine Fototechnik und Bildqualität demonstrieren sollen.

Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich mit allen Bedingungen einverstanden bin.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
kuki122


----------



## Geicher (26. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich möchte mich auch mal für den Test der A4Tech XL-755BK bewerben, da ich sowieso mal wieder ein kleines "Maus Update" machen muss, die alte Logitech hat so langsam ausgedient.
Ich würde dann auch einen ausführlichen Vergleich zwischen der alten und dieser neuen durchführen.(Präzision, Ergonomie ...)
Hab auch schon mehrere Hardware Reviews geschrieben und kenne mich mit der Materie recht gut aus 

MfG Geicher


----------



## Boehrsi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Guten Tag,

ich würde mich gerne als Tester für die A4Tech XL-747H oder die A4Tech XL-755BK bewerben. Ich würde allerdings die A4Tech XL-747H bevorzugen.

*Warum sollte ich Tester werden?*


Ich  testete bereits verschiedene Hardware und Software in meinem Blog und  auch auf anderen Seiten.
Als Informatik Student im fünften Semester (ab Oktober) habe ich in diesem Bereich allgemein genug Erfahrungen und kann diesen Test durchführen.
Durch  meine Tätigkeit als Blog-Betreiber und in diesem Bereich als Tester,  ist mein Schreibstil und meine Ausdrucksweise entsprechend gut.
Bis jetzt habe ich quasi nur Erfahrung mit qualitativ guten Produkten von Logitech und kann so also einen guten Vergleich anstellen.
Bilder werden mittels einer Digitalen Spiegelreflex Kamera erstellt und somit wären Impressionen von guter Qualität vorhanden.
Ich betreibe eine Firma im Bereich Web-Development und bin in diesem  Zuge sehr gut mit HTML und CSS vertraut, um das Review vielleicht auf  über die Grenzen des BB-Codes hinaus zu gestalten.
*Wie würde der Test aussehen?*


Allgemeine Vorstellung der Maus
Allgemeine Aussagen über die Qualität, das Layout und wie gut das Gerät in der Hand liegt
Tests zu den Treibern und der Einstellungssoftware
Tests in verschiedenen Anwendungsgebieten (Office, Gaming, Bildbearbeitung, allgemeine Nutzung)
Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen Logitech Produkten (Gaming Sektor: MX 510 / 518 / 518 Refresh | Allgemeiner Sektor: Logitech Cordless Desktop EX 110)
Tests an verschiedenen Systemen, z.B. eignet sich die Maus auch als Maus für Unterwegs (Gewicht, Größe)
Tests auf verschiedenen Unterlagen (1 NoName Pad (Stoff), RantoPad Mammoth, verschiedene "nicht Mousepad Unterlagen")
Test mit und ohne Glidetapes
Fazit
Zu den genannten Punkten werden Bilder, Grafiken und eventuell Videos hinterlegt, insofern sie sich anbieten.

*Referenzen (Auszug):
*

Boehrsi.net - SideWinder X4 - Review
Boehrsi.net - Samsung Galaxy S i9000 - Mein neues Flaggschiff von Samsung
Boehrsi.net - Review - Asus Eee PC 1005PE
Boehrsi.net - Review - a-squared Anti Malware
Boehrsi.net - Review - Intel Core i7 920 und Zalman CNPS9900 NT
 Diverse Weitere Referenzen befinden sich auf Boehrsi.net im Hardware oder Software Bereich.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen sollte ich für den Test ausgewählt werden und  hoffe so oder so auf einen guten und informativen Test zu diesen  Produkten.

Und ich bin natürlich mit allen Bedingungen die für diesen Test gelten einverstanden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Boehrsi


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (28. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo,

hiermit würde ich mich auch gerne zum Test bewerben.

Zur Zeit zocke ich mit einer Roccat Kone mit dazugehörigem Mousepad Taito.

Das Pad kann ich empfehlen, absolut genial.

Testbericht schreiben wäre kein Problem, bin der Rechtschreibung mächtig.

Mit der Roccat bin ich sehr Zufrieden aber man soll ja auch mal den anderen Herstellern ne Chance geben.

Gruß
Die Cobra


----------



## omega™ (28. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo,

hier mit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls und würde sehr gerne die A4Tech XL-747H testen.

Zu mir ich bin 18 Jahre alt und Auszubildener im 2. Lehrjahr in der SHK(Sanitär, - Heizung und Klima) Branche tätig.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich zu den ausgewählten Testern dazu gehören würde.

Hiermit noch das Layout meines Tests.

Einleitung und Dankesagungen

*1 Technische Daten*
*2 Verpackung*
2.1 Optik der Verpackung
2.2 Lieferumfang
2.3 Handbuch

*3 Die XL-747H im Detail*
3.1 Optik
3.2 Eigenschaften
3.3 Anschluss

*4 Treiber*
4.1 Installation des Treibers
4.2 Der Treiber im Detail

*5 Test*
5.1 Spieletauglichkeit
5.2 Office tauglichkeit
5.3 Test auf verschiedenen Oberflächen
*5.4 Test gegen Roccat Kone*
5.4.1 Optik im Vergleich
5.4.2 Eigenschaften im Vergleich
5.4.3 Preisleistungs Vergleich

*6 Fazit*


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

omega™


----------



## Psytis (28. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Donnerstag, dem 1.10., um 18 Uhr.*


 

Donnerstag ist doch der 30.09. oder nicht??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Gelöscht von mir da das Layout aus mir unverständlichen Gründen zerstört wurde.

Ich bitte daher nur meine Bewerbung aus den Post 37 zu beachten.

Vielen Dank
Nobody


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*



Psytis schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist doch der 30.09. oder nicht??


Naja, das passiert, wenn die Bekanntmachung des Lesertests nach hinten verschoben wird. --> Korrigiert
Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis zum 1.10.


----------



## JonnyDee (29. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Moin,


würde mich auch gern als Lesertester bewerben. Habe in meine Lauftzeit schon viele Mäuse gehabt unter anderem von Logitech und Razor. Zuzeit besitze ich leider eine 0815 Maus da meine Gamermaus leider die Lebensernergie verlassen hat.

Es würde alles ausführlich angesprochen werden...Verpackung,Treiber, , Umgang, Optik, Handhabung, Reaktion usw.




MfG

JonnyDee


----------



## Ace (30. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Bewerbe mich auch bei euch um die Tech XL-747H gegen meine Logitech G9x
antreten zu lassen.
Ich erfülle alle von euch aufgestellten Bedingungen.
Ein ausführlicher Test sowie schöne Bilder würden das ganze abrunden.

mfg
Ace


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

auch ich möchte gerne,wie viele andere ebenfalls, eine der 20 Mäusen der  Marke A4Tech zum Testen bekommen. Um Feststellen zu können ob die Mäuse  ihren guten aussehen gerecht werden oder ob sie vielleicht nicht doch  nur mehr Schein als sein sind. Das wiederum wird, sofern ich ausgewählt  werden sollte, unter anderem mein Test aufzeigen.
Momentan benutze ich diverse Mäuse an meinen Systemen. Deswegen steht  mir eine gewisse Zahl an Gegner für die Testmaus zur Verfügung. 
Einige würden dann gegen diese antreten und mit ihr verglichen werden.  Dadurch bekommt man als Leser einen guten Überblick was die Maus so  besonders macht und wie es um ihre Eigenschaften bestellt ist.

Die Gliederung könnte ich mir so vorstellen.

*1. **Einleitung*
   - Danksagung an PCGH sowie an A4Tech
   - Kurze Vorstellung der Firma A4Tech

*2. Verpackung*
   - Qualität sowie die Gestaltung
   - Der Lieferumfang

*3. Impressionen*
   - Bilder der Maus aus allen Richtungen        
*
4. Technische Daten der Maus*
   - Auflösung des Sensors
   - Größe
   - Material
   - Allgemeine Qualität

*5. Die Maus an sich*
   - Eigenschaften
   - Anschluss                                                                                                               Optische     Gestaltung
   - Material und die Oberfläche
   - Gefühl in der Hand                              

*6. Der Treiber*
   - Installation
   - Benutzeroberfläche
   - Einstellungsmöglichkeiten                                                                                                            wenn  vorhanden Mängel

*7. Die Alltagstauglichkeit*
   -  Subjektive Einschätzung der Alltagstauglichkeit  

*8. Die Spieletauglichkeit*
   - Subjektive Einschätzung der Spieletauglichkeit

*9. Vergleich mit den Gegnern*
   - Genauigkeit
   - Qualität
   - Gefühl beim Arbeiten
   - Vor und Nachteile gegenüber den Gegnern

*10. Mein Fazit *
   - Eine kleine Zusammenfassung in Text und Tabellen Form


Natürlich wird der Test auch mit vielen Bildern aus meine Sony DSC H10 Dokumentiert die mit eingefügt werden.
 Als Referenz kann ich zum Beispiel auf meinen Artikel auf der Partnerseite Notebookjournal verweisen.
 Mit den Bedienungen bin ich natürlich auch einverstanden und stellen für mich kein Problem dar.

Es Grüßt der Nobody

PS; Ich habe den Artikel noch einmal geschrieben da das Layout bei der ersten Bewerbung aus mir unverständlichen Gründen leider zerstört wurde. Ich bitte um Verständnis das ich das nicht so stehen lassen wollte.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

So dann bewerb ich mich auch noch auf den letzten Drücker 

Wie der Test am Ende aussehen wird kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, vielleicht finde ich ja noch Inspiration bis dahin. Bisher habe ich noch keine Tests zu Mäusen geschrieben und so richtig allgemeine Erfahrung mit Tests habe ich auch noch nicht. Aber es wird mit jedem Review besser. Und von nix kommt nix 

Bilder werden dann ungefähr so ausschauen wie das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nicht versprechen, dass mein Test der beste werden würde.
Aber ich kann versichern dass ich tatsächlich einen abliefern werde 
Achja die MX-518 wäre der Konkurrent zu dem Hersteller A4.

Grüße


----------



## MiralayS (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

ich würde auch gerne beim testen mitmachen!

alle anforderungen passen zu mir!


----------



## Hermann23 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich will auch


----------



## Arbaraith (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich bewerb mich dann auch mal für einen Lesertest.
Gerade Mäuse sind ja auch eine wichtige komponente und man muss auf dem Laufenden bleiben.
Alle Bedingungen werden auch erfüllt.


----------



## weeza (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Kurz und schmerzlos: Ich bin auch interessiert! 

Über Schreib- und Fotoskills könnt ihr euch auf meiner Homepage schlau machen 

Schönes Wochenende allerseits...


----------



## madmaik (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo PCGH Team,

würde gern eine der A4 Mäuse testen und bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test, ich nutze seit knapp 2 Jahren an meinem Bürorechner die X7 XL-750 BK und war damit bisher immer zufrieden, mich würde interessieren ob die neue X7 genau so gut ist wie der Vorgänger 

madmaik


----------



## Boy1977 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo Ihr.

Ich würde gerne beim Test mitmachen. Mein Name ist Tom, bin gute 33 Jahre alt und komme aus Dresden. Da ich gezwungen war, im März diesen Jahres eine Zwangspause beim Spielen und mit dem Umgang  des PC´s einzulegen, seit einem Monat aber wieder aktiv am neuen Rechner spiele und einige Posten in meiner Communtiy übernommen habe, suche und brauche ich einen neuen Nager. Das wäre die möglichkeit für mich, ein neuen Nager zu haben und dies auch zu testen. Habe bis jetzt Nager der Firma Microsoft, Wintech und Logitech gehabt. Die letzte Maus war eine Logitech G9. Zur Zeit spiele ich mit einer Funkmaus von Hama die eigentlich für dein Bereich Notebook entwickelt wurde. Das einzige Problem was ich haben werde und da bin ich ehrlich. Ich besitze keine Digicam. Mir stehen nur die Kamera von meinem IPhone 3G und eine Cybershot von SE zur verfügung. Diese machen keine schlechten Bilder allerdings können diese nicht mit einer Digicam mithalten.

Ich würde mich trotzdem freuen, am Test teil zunehmen.

Bis dahin, sonnige Grüße aus Dresden sagt Tom


----------



## Thornscape (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo!

Hier mit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der A4Tech-Mäuse XL-747H und XL-755BK bewerben.
Vor allem als shooterbegeisterter Spieler und jemand, der viel Zeit vor dem PC verbringt, ist eine gute Maus elementar wichtig für mich.
Als Deutschstudent sollte mir das Schreiben nicht schwer fallen, und auch gute Fotos sind kein Problem.

Natürlich wird die Maus nicht nur alleine bewertet - sie muss sich auch gegen andere Nager durchsetzen. Als Gegenspieler stehen hier eine _Microsoft Intellimouse Optical_ (die praktisch der Beginn der optischen Mäuse darstellt), eine _Microsoft Sidewinder X3_ (die moderne, günstige Laserriege mit variabler DPI-Einstellung) und auch eine etwas ältere _A4Tech WOP-35_, an der man exemplarisch überprüfen könnte, wie sich beispielsweise auch die Fertigungsqualität verändert hat.

Der wahre Gegener wird zum Testende jedoch der Kampf gegen die Hauskatze sein - dann wird sich die wahre Qualität zeigen! 

Also dann, ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und mir viel Glück!


----------



## kenny1377 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit, um den Leser-Test bewerben.
Ich bin täglich 10-14h mit der Maus zugange und sie stellt für mich eines der wichtigsten Eingabegeräte dar. Ich arbeite beruflich und hobbymäßig mit diversen 3D-Anwendungen sowie Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen. Daher ist für mich eine gewisse Präzision und Verarbeitung der Maus sehr wichtig.
Außerdem bin ich leidenschaftlicher Spieler. Ob Shooter oder Strategiespiel, die Maus muss für alles geeignet sein.
Zudem kann ich die Maus und deren Treiber unter verschiedenen Betriebssystemen testen, da ich mehrere Computer besitze. Das Schreiben liegt mir recht gut und Fotos sind (s.o.) folglich ein Hobby von mir.

Falls ich für den Test ausgewählt werde, ist mir das Modell im Grunde egal. Sie muss leisten, was sie verspricht.

In diesem Sinne und mit freundlichen Grüßen
Steve


----------



## falloutrapha (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Guten Tag,
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich eine der Mäuse testen dürfte. Ich selbst nutze die g500 von Logitech, hatte aber auch schon die Roccat Kone, und die Logitech g5. Also habe ich auch vergleichsmodelle, was Handhabung, Reaktion, Genauigkeit, usw. betrifft. Als Mauspad nutze ich das Roccat TAITO.
MfG
Raphael


----------



## namtar (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo

Bewerbung um die Stelle also Mäuse Tester 

Ich interessiere mich sehr daran, da ich auch hier ganz ehrlich bin, noch nie eine A4Tech benutz habe.
Ich bin offen für neues, und habe in der Vergangenheit unter anderem Logitech, Razer und steelseries Mäuse in massen gekauft. Die Maus ist für mich das wichtigste, daher besitze ich in der Zwischenzeit um die 30 Mäuse. Die einen geliebt und weiterhin in gebrauch, am Laptop, 2.te Rechner oder bei der Arbeit, andere wiederum landeten schnell in der Tonne.

Ich grüsse euch

Renato


----------



## iserluKs (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hi,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Nagertest. Ich spiele seit Jahren aktiv Day of Defeat: Source, Warcraft3 und mittlerweile den Quasi- Nachfolger Starcraft2. Bisher habe ich dabei etwas verbissen auf die Logitech- Mäuse gesetzt weil deren Form meinen recht großen Händen schmeichelt.
So hat sich nie die Hülle sondern nur das Innere verändert. MX510, MX518, G5 waren neben deren Refresh- Varianten die Meilensteine auf dem Weg zur aktuellen Maus G500. Ausflüge zu anderen Marken und anderen Serien endeten immer mit dem Umtausch und meist schmerzenden Händen.
Trotzdem würde ich es gerne auf einen Versuch mit der A4Tech Peripherie ankommen lassen.
Eine Kamera steht mir auch zur Verfügung sodass einem Testlauf nichts im Wege stehen dürfte.

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende,
iserluKs | Daniel


----------



## silent_freak (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo erstmal,

hiermit möchte ich mich für eine der beiden Mäuse als Lesertester bewerben. Ich habe bereits eine A4Tech X-750F sowie einige Mäuse von Logitech sowie auch Mionix und würde diese natürlich auch untereinander vergleichen. Als Testmaterialien stehen verschiedene Mauspads, u.A. von Compad oder auch Coolermaster bereit. Eine Panasonic Lumix FS-25 wäre für die Fotos verantwortlich. An der Zeit soll es auch nicht scheitern, habe noch genügend freie Tage die ich dafür verwenden könnte.
Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ich für eine der Beiden ausgesucht werden würde!


----------



## Bruce112 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

ich könnte den XL-747H  maus mal testen

das wars auch .


----------



## Die Harke (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo,


  hiermit stelle ich mich als Kandidat für diesen Lesertest zur Verfügung. Ich habe noch nie eine Maus von A4Tech besessen, da ich bisher immer bei Logitech oder Razer geblieben bin. Trotzdem würde es mich reizen eine Maus von anderen Herstellern zu testen. Dieser Lesertest würde sich deshalb optimal dafür anbieten. Da ich viele LAN-Partys veranstalte gibt es zudem die Möglichkeit die Maus ausgiebig zu testen. Gespielt wird größtenteils Shooter, doch ab und zu wird auch mal ein nostalgisches Echtzeitstrategiespiel ala Age of Empires ausgepackt.
  Da ich sonst allen Anforderungen gerecht werde, kann ich mir nur noch die Daumen, dass ich als einer der Lesertester gewählt werde.


Mit gespannten Grüßen


Die Harke


----------



## Pizzabrot (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest um die beiden Mäuse zu testen.
Ich habe schon viele Tests gemacht und auch sauber protokoliert.
Da ich auf vielen Lans und bei Freunden viele Mäuse antesten konnte, sehe ich mich der Aufgabe gewachsen!
Besitze zur Zeit nur eine Logitech Anywhere Mouse MX und würde mich freuen euch als Lesertester unterstützen zu können.

mfg, 
Pizzabrot


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Sodele, da es nicht so nen riesen Interesse gibt, bewerb ich mich doch auch mal.

Ich würd mich freuen eine Maus zum testen zu bekommen.

Mein Test würde folgende Punkte enthalten:

*Verpackung
*Ausstattung
*Habtick
*Ergonomie (Hab Handschuhgröße XXXL da findet man wirklich sehr schwer ne angenhme Maus )
*Funktionen
*Haltbarkeit der Oberfläche (Meine G500 hat schon nach 3 Monaten im Daumenbereich die Beschichtung glattgerubbelt....)


Mich würd besonders interessieren, ob es noch andere Alternative als zur Logitech MX/G Serie für Menschen mit extrem großen Händen gibt. Bisher hab ich keine andere gefunden, die auf Dauer angenehm ist und zu keinen Schmerzen in den Händen führt.

Würd gern ne Alternative zu Logitech finden, da die Qualität zuletzt sehr enttäuschend war.


----------



## schocky321 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo alle zusammen   

ich möchte mich auch für den test der A4TECH Mäuse bewerben und hirmit tue ich dies 



mit Freundlichen Gruß
schocky321


----------



## JHD (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hallo,

auch ich würde gerne eine der Mäuse testen. Dabei hätte ich als Vergleichsmäuse eine Roccat Kova, sowie eine Logitech MX 518 zur Verfügung. Das Hauptaugenmerk des Tests würde auf zwei Kategorien basieren: 
1.) Ergonomie und Haptik
2.) Software und Verarbeitung/Ausstattung der Maus

Diese Punkte können auch zu vier oder mehr Kategorien erweitert werden.

Darüber hinaus würde ich vergleichend und subjektiv einzelne Elemente hervorheben. Wie verhalten sich die Mäuse bei gleicher dpi-Einstellung? Gibt es signifikante Unterschiede zwischen den Mausrädern? Viele Einzelfragen werden sich wahrscheinlich auch erst während der konkreten Testphase ergeben. Bin diesbezüglich sehr kreativ  Das ist ersteinmal der grobe Fahrplan.

Grüße

JHD


----------



## Schredder9 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich interessiere mich sehr, eine der von Ihnen vorgestellten Mäuse zu testen.

Momentan nutze ich eine Microsoft Sidewinder X8 auf einem Raptor-Gaming Mousepad, besaß jedoch schon andere Gaming-Mäuse von Razer.
Auf meinem Computer läuft Windows 7.

Die Maus würde ich in verschiedenen Spielen (Ego-Shooter, Strategie-Spiele, etc.) und in anderen Programmen (Office, Bildbearbeitung, etc.) testen.
 Außerdem würde ich mitgelieferte Treiber/Software einem Test unterziehen.

Selbstverständlich würde mein Bericht gut gemachte Bilder enthalten.

Über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hi PCGHX-Team,

auch ich möchte micht für einen Lesertest der A4Tech XL-755BK bewerben. Ich spiele in meiner Freizeit des öftern Ego-Shooter und bin auf eine gute Maus angewiesen
Um alles rauszuholen ist es wichtig die richtige Maus zu haben und ich denke, dass die A4Tech XL-755BK genau die richtige dafür ist. Oft entscheidet die Blanke Reaktionszeit über Sieg oder Niederlage und ich möchte siegen 
Ich denke ich habe die Erfahrung und das Wissen die Maus auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen. Als Testgegner hätte ich auch eine Roccat Kova daheim.

Meinen Test würde ich ca. so aufbauen

Einleitung
Inhaltsverzeichnis
Lieferumfang / Verpackung
Erste Impressionen
Insatlation / "Einbau"
Messungen
Fazit
Links

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir die Möglichkeit geben würdet diesen test durchzuführen 

MFG


----------



## floking88 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

hi,
ich nutze zurzeit eine Standard Microsoft Maus mit Airbrush Schriftzug und Flammen. Vorher hatte ich eine stinknormale Acer Maus. 
 Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Gaming-Mäusen und Daumentasten, deshalb bin ich der richtige, da es für mich eine völlig neue Erfahrung wird mit einer Gaming-Maus. Ich nutze jedoch schon länger eine Logitech G15 Tastatur und und habe daher Erfahrung mit einem Gaming-Eingabegerät. 
 Ich spiele viel am PC die Unterschiedlichsten Spiele: Need for Speed, Dirt 2, Cod4, WC3, Gothic3, etc. Dadurch habe eine große Vielfalt an Spielen, bei denen ich die Maus ausprobieren kann. Einiges an Zeit verbringe ich jedoch im Internet.
vg Florian


----------



## sjr (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Guten Abend Leser und Redakteure,

insbesondere die A4Tech XL-747H Maus erscheint mir mit ihrer Anordnung von Zusatztasten sehr interessant. Ich würde mich somit sehr freuen zu den Usern zu gehören die diese oder ihr Schwestermodell auf Herz und Nieren prüfen dürfen.
Im Alltagstag würde der Nager sich bei mir in verschiedensten Anwendungsprogrammen, bei ausgedehnten Recherchen im Netz sowie natürlich auch im harten Spieleinsatz beweisen müssen. Lange Schießereien bei GTA IV werden dabei nicht die schwierigste Prüfung sein. Im Duell mit vorhandenen, weit verbreiteten Konkurrenzprodukten eines großen schweizer Unternehmens ginge es letztendlich auf Moorhuhnjagd. 

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende
S.J.R.


----------



## Otep (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich hebe auch mal den Finger, vor allem weil ich eine neue für das NB brauche... und A4Tech eigentlich immer ein attraktives Produkt ist. Hatte schon 2 mal eine solche


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist vorbei, der *Thread* wurde daher *geschlossen*.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

*Thread geöffnet*
Die Lesertester stehen fest: Lesertester für 20 Mäuse von A4Tech gesucht - Die Lesertester stehen fest! - pcgh extreme, maus, pcghx

*@Lesertester: Bitte schickt mir eure Adressen unter dem Betreff "A4Tech Lesertest" per PN.*


----------



## GxGamer (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Glückwunsch an die Auserwählten 

Bin gespannt wie sich dieser Sharkoon Fireglider-Verschnitt macht


----------



## kuki122 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Vielen Dank. 

Ich freue mich den Test durchführen zu dürfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
kuki


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Glückwunsch an die Tester und happy testing


----------



## Soap313 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Danke dass ich erwählt wurde  
Den anderen gutes gelingen!!!

mfg


----------



## Grilgan (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich freue mich sehr, dass ich ausgewählt wurde und denke, dass ich einen klasse Test schreiben werde. 
Vielen Dank PCGH


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Glückwunsch an die Tester! 

Dann haut mal in die Tasten! Wir wollen was zum lesen haben.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Auch ich möchte mich für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen herzlichst bedanken 

MFG


----------



## Frosdedje (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Schön, dass ich nun auch zu den ausgewählten Tester gehöre.


----------



## WallaceXIV (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## omega™ (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich freue mich ebenfalls sehr, vielen Dank PCGHX.
Wünsche euch allen gutes Gelingen

mfg

omega™


----------



## zcei (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Glückwunsch, glückwunsch  Auf 20 gute Tests!


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

gz an alle die berücksichtigt wurden


----------



## GPHENOM (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Werde mich bemühen^^
Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## STSLeon (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Vielen Dank für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen! Werde mich auch Bemühen und mein Bestes geben!


----------



## Aoi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Freue mich schon aufs testen.
Härtetest it auch dabei höhö.


----------



## Boehrsi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich freue mich die Möglichkeit zu bekommen die Maus zu testen und werde mein bestes geben .


----------



## beren2707 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Vielen Dank für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen, die Wahl zum Lesertester freut mich sehr; auch den anderen Gewinnern meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche. Ich werde mich bemühen, mein Bestmögliches zu geben um einen guten Lesertest abzuliefern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

beren2707


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Die Adressen der folgenden Lesertester habe ich bisher erhalten:

Mischk@
kuki122
STSLeon
Icke&Er
Frosdedje
geostigma
omega™
Boehrsi
Grilgan
GPHENOM
beren2707
Thornscape

Den Rest habe ich gerade angeschrieben.


----------



## Boy1977 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Freu mich auf den Test. Thanks an PCGH und Glückwunsch an die anderen 19. 

@Stephan. Adresse solltest du haben.


----------



## GPHENOM (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Darf ich fragen wann abgeschickt wird?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Natürlich darfst du fragen, auch wenn du nicht extra fragen brauchst, ob du fragen darfst und ich dir jetzt die Antwort auf eine Frage liefere, die du noch nicht gestellt hast. 
Bevor ich nicht alle Adressen habe, wird aus organisatorischen Gründen kein Versand stattfinden. Dieser Umstand wird natürlich bei der Testzeit berücksichtigt.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Da kanns einer kaum erwarten


----------



## GPHENOM (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ok ok ich stell nie wieder die Frage ob ich fragen darf.
Ich bin nur so ungeduldig.


----------



## silent_freak (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Meine Adresse solltest du aber eig. auch schon haben?!?? .....hab dir zur Sicherheit noch ne zweite PN geschickt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich kann um 15:10 niemanden eintragen, wenn ich eine PN samt Adresse um 15:16 erhalte.


----------



## we3dm4n (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen  und die Adresse sollte eigtl bei dir angekommen sein.


----------



## silent_freak (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ou sry  mein fehler....war nur so in Freude ausgewählt worden zu sein dass ich wohl die Uhrzeit überlesen hab


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Keine Angst, inzwischen habe ich alle Adressen - Danke fürs Zuschicken! Sobald ich Neuigkeiten bzgl. des Versands habe, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## madmax4g (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich wollte mich auch nochmals für das mir entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken: Vielen Dank, PCGH! 

Ich freu mich schon aufs testen.


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

so meine ist schon da...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Wow, ich habe vor gerade einmal 24 Stunden die Information erhalten, dass die Mäuse "im Laufe dieser Woche" verschickt werden. Ok, dann setzen wir das Ende des Testzeitraums mal auf den 12.11. an.


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

12.11 ? 

Das ja ein Monat Zeit, ich hab schon 20 Fotos gemacht, weil ich dachte wir haben 1 Woche oder so...

Wo und sollen wir die Texte verfassen ?
wie läuft sowas ab ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Im Vorbereitungsforum kann jeder Tester einen Thread anlegen, der nur von ihm und Admins/Mods gesehen werden kann. Der Test kann auf diese Weise Schritt für Schritt aufgebaut und mit Bildern versehen werden. Wenn er fertig ist, könnt ihr ihn eigenhändig ins Eingabegeräteforum verschieben.


----------



## silent_freak (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Juhu! Bei mir hat auch eben gerade auch der Postbote gelitten.....hammergeil...ich hol gleich mal die digicam


----------



## beren2707 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Meine Maus ist auch angekommen, schließe sie gerade an.


----------



## we3dm4n (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Auch bei mir ist die Maus heute angekommen. Mit 20 Fotos komme ich aber nicht hin^^

Bis sie angeschlossen wird dauert es erstmal - erster äußerlicher Eindruck muss doch auch festgehalten werden


----------



## Soap313 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Meine ist nochnicht da 

Mit was wurde sie bei euch geliefert also DHL,Hermes,Ups,usw. ...?


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Meine ist auch da 

@Zahmen

dhl, also mit der Post!

MFG


----------



## Frosdedje (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

So, bei mir ist die neue Maus auch angekommen, aber dass man das
neue Gerät bis zum 12.11 testen kann, finde ich schon sehr großzügig. 

@Zahem:
Bei mir hat DHL das Paket geliefert.


----------



## silent_freak (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

@ Zahem:
Bei mir kam das Paket mit DHL, vielleicht liegt ja ein Zettel im Briefkasten (wenn unser Postbote keine Lust hat die Treppe hochzulaufen, zückt er auch seinen Zettelblock....). Wenn du so nen orangen Zettel drin hast freu dich bitte nicht zu früh - du darfst es erst morgen um 9 abholen....klingt doof....is aber leider so....


----------



## Soap313 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Kann nicht sein weil ich warte noch auf mein neues Netzteil  und da hab ich schon gekuckt.Und der Postbote der unser Gebiet hat ist mit unsere Familie befreundet.Ausserdem haben wir ein  2 Stöckiges haus da dürft des kein Problem sein


----------



## GPHENOM (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich hab meine auch schon bekommen.
Wünsche allen viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Boehrsi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

So meine ist da und wurde bei mir mit DHL geliefert. Morgen gehts los!


----------



## STSLeon (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Meine kam gestern! Viel Spaß allen beim Testen!


----------



## Boy1977 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Ich lese hier fast von allen, das die Nager da sind und bei mir . Ich werde mal den DHL Gott  das der es heute noch hinbekommt, hier vorbei zuschauen. An alle die schon fleißig am testen sind, viel Spaß dabei .


----------



## omega™ (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

So meine Muse ist auch da


----------



## Boy1977 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

So, pünktlich um 16.30 Uhr hat es geklingelt und der  DHL Onkel war da. Man man, alte Sachse. Die haben Arbeitszeiten. Aber egal. Nager ist da und nun kann es losgehen.

Thanks nochmal an PCGH.


----------



## kuki122 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Maus ist nun auch bei mir eingetroffen.


----------



## Grilgan (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Heute aus dem Urlaub wieder gekommen und Maus direkt vom Nachbarn abgeholt. Werde sofort loslegen


----------



## Soap313 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Meine is heute gekommen.Montag gehts los


----------



## madmax4g (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

mal so ne kleine Zwischenfrage...

richtet sich allerdings nur an die Lesertester welche die XL-755BK haben.

Eigentlich hat die Maus doch ein 4-Gang- oder auch "4D"-Mausrad. Steht zumindest groß auf der Verpackung drauf. 
Das heist bei mir, man müsste das Mausrad nach vorn und hinten rollen können, und nach links und rechts klicken.

Bei mir geht es jedoch nur nach rechts zu klicken (zu rollen natürlich auch  ). nach links passiert nichts. Ist das bei allen Mäusen dieser Art so, oder ist meine einfach kaputt?


----------



## omega™ (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Bei mir das selbe Problem, habe aber die XL-747H.


----------



## Boy1977 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

@madmax4g. Nein, deine 755 ist vollkommen io. A4Tech hat wahrscheinlich aus guten Gründen auf der Verpackung es nicht erwähnt, das es sich dabei um eine Softwarelösung handelt. Rein mechan. geht es ja schon nicht, da das Rad nur scrollen kann und zwar in zwei Richtungen und nur eine Tasterstellung hat. Installiere einfach die Software und schau dir mal in Ruhe die Readme bzw die PDF Datein an. Da ist es erklärt. Wenn du gerade beim Adobe Reader bist, kannste es dort ausprobieren..

Was ich allerdings lustig finde ist der Treiber auf CD Version 5.20 von angeblich 2006. Auf der Home von X7 gibt es eine etwas neuer Version von diesen Jahr . So, und wer bei der 755 die Tastenbelegung nicht mehr in die Maus bekommt und nur noch die letzte aktuelle gespeicherte Belegung benutzen kann, für den hätte ich auch schon die lösung gefunden.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Mhh da hätte ich mal früher hier vorbeischauen müssen.
War das jetzt der letzte Lesertest für den Monat?

MfG


----------



## kuki122 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Mein Lesertest wäre dann fertig. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...497-lesertest-a4tech-xl-747h.html#post2319698


----------



## STSLeon (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Mein Test ist dann auch online:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rtest-a4tech-xl-747h-stsleon.html#post2345205


----------



## omega™ (1. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

So mein Test wäre nun auch fertig.

[Lesertest] A4Tech XL-747H by omega™


----------



## Grilgan (1. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hier ist mein Beitrag.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../123507-lesertest-a4tech-xl-747h-grilgan.html


----------



## Thornscape (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

*Meinen Lesertest zur XL-755BK findet ihr hier:*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-755bk-oscar-x7-gaming-mouse.html#post2375777

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und ich bitte um Feedback!


----------



## Boehrsi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

So nun ist auch mein Lesertest online. Wäre auch schon vor einer Woche fertig gewesen, aber die bösen unnötigen Erkältungen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../122441-lesertest-a4tech-xl-747h-boehrsi.html

Freue mich über Feedback und Fragen.


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Nachdem ich jetzt endlich einigermaßen brauchbare Photos in meinem dunklen "Kabuff" hinbekommen habe, hier nun auch mein Lesertest:

Lesertest A4Tech XL-755BK von beren2707

Ich würde mich sehr über Rückkoppelungen sowie Kritik freuen.

Gruß

beren2707


----------



## silent_freak (10. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hi, mein Beitrag wäre eig. auch schon so gut wie fertig....nur wie bringt ihr das mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis hin? Hab schon gegooglet.....gibts da iwo ein howto oder ähnliches? Sry ist mein erstes Review


----------



## zcei (10. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

bekommst post


----------



## silent_freak (10. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Großes thx an zcei für die Hilfe beim Inhaltsverzeichnis 

So, jetzt ist es geschafft und ich bin stolz euch mein Review präsentieren zu können:

Review der A4Tech XL-755BK by silent_freak

Grüße 
silent_freak


----------



## we3dm4n (10. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

So, hier ist meiner:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...81-lesertest-a4tech-xl-755bk.html#post2301119


----------



## Soap313 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Meiner : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/124142-lesertest-a4-tech-xl-755bk-zahem.html


----------



## Frosdedje (11. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Auch mein Lesertest ist nun fertig:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...25354-lesertest-a4tech-xl-747h-frosdedje.html


----------



## GPHENOM (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwanzig Mäuse von A4Tech*

Hier ist zu Schluss nochmal mein Test:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...122707-lesertest-a4tech-xl-755bk-gphenom.html

Viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------

